# Personalized plate



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Just ordered my plate today. The wife and I thought about it real hard and came up with this 

"LYNMUP" 

I thought this would do it without comming across too cocky or acting like my car was the best. Just letting everyone know I'll race anyone at anytime. Win or loose, it's just plain fun!! 

Who else has personal plates?


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Good choice...

Heres ours:


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I was thinking of one of these:

LS2FAST
BLT4SPD (Built for speed)
NO2 GTO (If I get Nitrous:cool )
HSV GTO
GRRRRRR


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine is in my picture under my name.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Great choice!


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

EVILS2 would be fun.

LYNMUP is a good one, very creative.:cheers


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

We are limited to 6 characters for Alaska. We thought of several if we could of used 7 like here in Nebraska. Best part is the tag wil be silver and white to blend with our silver car.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow, 6 characters! You did great! It's second only to my sister's plate. She has a 350Z and her plate says Z4U2NV.:lol:


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

60 Gto


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

The Alaska DMV has a web site that lets you see if it's available or not and also allows you to see what it will look like. I want people who are reading it to understand what it says right away. Don't understand why people get tags that are totally unexplainable. Like only they know what it means.:confused


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> I was thinking of one of these:
> 
> LS2FAST
> BLT4SPD (Built for speed)
> ...


:lol: 
Man I thought of HSV GTO to man!!!


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I guess I was unoriginal....I got the shortened form of my name on my plate: TATSU :lol:


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Mine is TRY 2PAS :seeya:


----------



## redroller (Oct 16, 2005)

I just got mine "MONARO". Photo soon? Has been cloudy and dark here for over a week, no kidding.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

redroller said:


> I just got mine "MONARO". Photo soon? Has been cloudy and dark here for over a week, no kidding.


that's already taken for AZ.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

One more idea:


NORETRO


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Smokd U


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Mine is 2004 GTO


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I just reserved this one at DMV:

TYR EATR


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have university tags.
"University Of North Texas" Does anyone have university tags?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I got one as a gag.....

NUM - NUTZ​
You ought to see people laughing when they yell "HEY NUMB NUTS" to me.


----------



## Yellow6.0 (Dec 19, 2005)

FST TXI (fast taxi)


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I want to order my plates but MA only allows 6 letters, no numbers, so I came up with:

IWIN
FST GTO
WNA RCE

now just to decide which one to go with...:confused


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I ordered ours today as well, in VA.

NO TIKIT


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

I think i'm gonna get "Birria" Form of Spicy Goat in spanish


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I like it!!


----------



## oyle (Nov 8, 2005)

This Says It All >>> Excitmt <<<


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

They have arrived!

It looks so much better than the yellow ones I had on previously. I'm gonna wash her down and get a pic tomorrow! Wonder how many people will try to race me now?


----------



## Yellow6.0 (Dec 19, 2005)

I REALLY like your choice!!

Mel


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I bought the weathertech plate holders today. Good GOD! I thought they were going to be $20.00 each. How about $38! Since I didn't want water draining down my plate I got them. It looks sweet, defiantly recommend if you can afford it! Promise, I'll take pics tomorrow.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I was going to get "GOT-GTO" or "GOT-GOAT" but when I saw the price of them I said forget it. I just went with US Air Force Colorado Plates instead, they look sweet!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

BlownGTO said:


> ...I just went with US Air Force Colorado Plates instead, they look sweet!


What do the AF plates look like?


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Bad Ass Gto!!!!!!!!!......BDASGTO


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

WOWHUH said:


> What do the AF plates look like?


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

My plate just reads = GTO*05. 
Not original, but it is to the point. I ran into a BMW z3 roadster the other day. 
As I passed him, I noticed the plate read - Bleu me. So, I stepped into the gas and blew past him. He gunned it and I let him pull up even before leaving him in my dust. For 50k, you know he was proud of his little car, but it can't touch a Goat.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

BlownGTO said:


>


Me like! 

Great story Chief D, love it when that kind of opportunity comes along!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

what about "spanku"...I'm thinking about that one for mine


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

LYNMUP said:


> Me like!
> 
> Great story Chief D, love it when that kind of opportunity comes along!


I love it, its a great looking plate.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> what about "spanku"...I'm thinking about that one for mine


That probably wont get past the people that approve the plates. But good one tho! :willy:


----------



## mnstrundhd (Jul 22, 2005)

NT91 said:


> I have university tags.
> "University Of North Texas" Does anyone have university tags?


I have Arizona State University plates. Go Devils!!!!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I have the University of Florida plates...GATORS!!!!!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I was thinking about VETT4-4, Corvette For 4. I mean we've got the same basic engine as the C6 and I can relatively comfortably fit 4 people in my goat. I just wonder how often I'd have to explain it...probably constantly.
Any thoughts?

Another one I've considered is WSNT-ME. There are a lot of yellow cars around here and I've been pulled over before after someone called in that a yellow car had done something stupid (which wasn't me).


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> I was thinking about VETT4-4, Corvette For 4. I mean we've got the same basic engine as the C6 and I can relatively comfortably fit 4 people in my goat. I just wonder how often I'd have to explain it...probably constantly.
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Another one I've considered is WSNT-ME. There are a lot of yellow cars around here and I've been pulled over before after someone called in that a yellow car had done something stupid (which wasn't me).



You'd probably have to explain it all the time...I like WSNT-ME though. :agree


----------



## PulseRedGoat (Nov 1, 2005)

mine says 

"LEDITRYD"


----------

